# THE DARK SIDE... (official black TT thread)



## VWdriver03 (Jul 26, 2005)

Post up your black TT's... because we all know if silver is faster, then black is sexier


----------



## urugly (Jul 12, 2004)

*Re: THE DARK SIDE... (VWdriver03)*

I'll play


----------



## rastta (Feb 22, 1999)

*Re: THE DARK SIDE... (urugly)*

If you insist....


----------



## bizkidf3 (Apr 24, 2001)




----------



## redstar (Apr 16, 2001)

*Re: (bizkidf3)*

black is definitely beautiful for the TT
all good looking cars guys


----------



## eas ttq (Oct 13, 2006)

*Re: THE DARK SIDE... (VWdriver03)*



























_Modified by eas ttq at 9:44 AM 5-29-2007_


----------



## formulanerd (Feb 19, 2005)

haters! denim blue is where it's at, ask Evo or Schwing!


----------



## EvoJetta (May 21, 2001)

*Re: (formulanerd)*


_Quote, originally posted by *formulanerd* »_haters! denim blue is where it's at, ask Evo or Schwing!

Yeah formula denim blue is where it's at ! ! !


----------



## conman4287 (Nov 21, 2006)

*Re: (formulanerd)*

yea denim blue http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif ...the denim blue/black interior is the **** as well


----------



## rastta (Feb 22, 1999)

*Re: (conman4287)*

No denim blue hijacking in this thread!


----------



## EvoJetta (May 21, 2001)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_No denim blue hijacking in this thread!
















No hijacking here...We now have our own thread...


----------



## rastta (Feb 22, 1999)

*Re: (EvoJetta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *EvoJetta* »_
No hijacking here...We now have our own thread...









Copy cats!


----------



## actorlany (Jan 10, 2005)

*Re: ([email protected])*








_Modified by actorlany at 10:30 AM 5-24-2007_


----------



## diehlryan (Feb 22, 2007)

*Re: (actorlany)*


----------



## urugly (Jul 12, 2004)

*Re: (EvoJetta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *EvoJetta* »_
No hijacking here...We now have our own thread...









I am in shock...no silver thread yet?


----------



## formulanerd (Feb 19, 2005)

My favorite black TT (kodeTT from AW)


----------



## TTurboNegro (Mar 9, 2007)

*Re: (formulanerd)*

black is SEXIER !! haha.......mine....


----------



## TTurboNegro (Mar 9, 2007)

*Re: (TTurboNegro)*


----------



## marksk1 (May 5, 2006)

*Re: (formulanerd)*


_Quote, originally posted by *formulanerd* »_My favorite black TT (kodeTT from AW)










+1 OMG.. perfect drop, perfect rims (LMs are the best) and the 3.2 front bumper is always amazing


----------



## bkvdub (Apr 2, 2005)

*Re: THE DARK SIDE... (VWdriver03)*










































*Black is so much hotter!*



_Modified by bkvdub at 3:00 PM 5-25-2007_


----------



## VWdriver03 (Jul 26, 2005)

*Re: THE DARK SIDE... (bkvdub)*

gawd dizam!!!!!! black is by far the sex!!!!!!


----------



## TTurboNegro (Mar 9, 2007)

*Re: (marksk1)*

what size??? center caps dont look like bbs


----------



## 00ttCoupe (Mar 27, 2007)

*Re: THE DARK SIDE... (VWdriver03)*

fun wisconsin dells trip this was


----------



## formulanerd (Feb 19, 2005)




----------



## actorlany (Jan 10, 2005)

*Re: (formulanerd)*


----------



## urugly (Jul 12, 2004)

*Re: THE DARK SIDE... (bkvdub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bkvdub* »_









*Black is so much hotter!*
Hey your on MIVE







, I just joined and I remembered seeing this pic on there.

_Modified by bkvdub at 3:00 PM 5-25-2007_


----------



## BlackTT225 (May 19, 2007)

*Re: THE DARK SIDE... (VWdriver03)*

Wow! Some amazing looking cars. Mine is stock, but will take some pics the weekend to show where it started from.


----------



## VWdriver03 (Jul 26, 2005)

*Re: THE DARK SIDE... (BlackTT225)*

stock is cool too... mine after i brought it home..


----------



## TTurboNegro (Mar 9, 2007)

*Re: THE DARK SIDE... (VWdriver03)*

keep it goin....


----------



## slocar93 (May 24, 2007)

*Re: THE DARK SIDE... (TTurboNegro)*

Just got it last Sunday.








'05 3.2 DSG








No artsy pics yet...just some driveway shots.








Looking REAL forward to black on black in Arizona...








(first post with pics so sorry if it's screwed up.)
Keep the Dark Side rollin'...


----------



## ShockwaveCS (Jun 22, 2006)

*Re: THE DARK SIDE... (slocar93)*

looks great ...god i think black is such a mean color!


----------



## urugly (Jul 12, 2004)

*Re: THE DARK SIDE... (ShockwaveCS)*

Updated pics for new mods....
I took the annoying straight exhaust off, and went with a camaro muffler as others have done. The sound is so much better http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif I also finally installed my Porsche 997 exhaust tips that I had laying around. They of course wont fit in the factory valence...so a little sawing was required







I am in the process of fabbing up an aluminum DTM style rear valence at work.








Yesterday I took out my crappy boost gauge that always read 5 PSI over and put in an autometer..so much better







I also put in autometer oil pressure and water temp gauges located in front on the shifter.








COMING SOON....
Porsche 996 wing..(I love ebay) I have a 12 volt hydraulic pump and cylinders on order at work to make it functional and raise off the boot lid. It looks similar to the PPI hydrauilic wing for the TT, but I will have about $2500 less into it. 
Lowering springs are in the works...havent decided yet on the Vmaxx coilover setup ..or just some springs with struts/shocks.



_Modified by urugly at 11:13 AM 6-10-2007_


----------



## FOXRCNG11 (Oct 30, 2006)

sorry for the size...


----------



## FOXRCNG11 (Oct 30, 2006)

and interior of mine 








yay


----------



## formulanerd (Feb 19, 2005)

flip out dvd = gay
flcl = gay
j/k


----------



## TTurboNegro (Mar 9, 2007)

*Re: THE DARK SIDE... (urugly)*

can i get some more rear shots of that exhaust?


----------



## johnnyR32 (Aug 31, 2004)

*Re: (formulanerd)*


_Quote, originally posted by *formulanerd* »_My favorite black TT (kodeTT from AW)









I really like this TT...soooo nice


----------



## RsdntHERO (May 15, 2007)

*Re: (JersyJetta)*









my fave pic of my car








It was off focus but i couldnt tell on the LCD 








ZOMG WHEEL GAP http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif lol 
hope you like the pics havent photoshopped yet still waitin for a friend to "buy" me a copy... VIVA LA DARK SIDE


_Modified by RsdntHERO at 11:14 PM 6-12-2007_


----------



## actorlany (Jan 10, 2005)

*Re: (RsdntHERO)*









2.75" neuspeed catback


----------



## kevmster_k (May 17, 2007)

*Re: (actorlany)*


----------



## Audiman18 (Apr 25, 2006)

*Re: THE DARK SIDE... (VWdriver03)*

Black, Black and Black


----------

